# Aqua Forest Aquarium finally opened their website & online store!



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.aquaforestaquarium.com

Now we have two authorized ADA USA online stores. 

The Lo brothers are very stand-up guys. I wish them all the best!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

sweet mother jesus! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Salt said:


> aquaforestaquarium.com
> 
> Now we have two authorized ADA USA online stores.
> 
> The Lo brothers are very stand-up guys. I wish them all the best!


Excellent site too. Very professionally, creatively and attractively done! Even the music is nice.

The sit is also known as: aqua forest aquarium


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Had the please of meeting the Lo brothers this weekend. They were quite helpful and very patient with all my questions. 

I'd also like to thank them for being a sponsor in this years AGA Convention and for all the items donated to the auction.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

The Lo family is a tremendous asset to this hobby. 

When I congratulated them last night on winning the first ever Iron Aquascaper contest, I quickly said "You probably don't remember me but ...." 

And they were quick to correct me, recounting the one and only time we'd met before which was sometime early this year. Man these guys are great... 

They've made such efforts to connect with the hobbyist community here in the Bay Area, with club discounts and helping with group buys. And now a website storefront! I can't say enough good stuff about them, so I'll stop gushing before I make a fool out of myself.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting this thread, hadn't see the site yet even though I do see the shop just about everyweekend since I live 6 blocks away. 
It's looks quite well done. Only thing is that the shop gallery is kinda dated. They have even much more advanced and impressive scapes in their tanks now. I only see one tank in there that I recognized as still being scaped the same. Regardless still very stylish. The have a 90cmH in the store now that's spectacular, and are currently working on a tank in the front window that is 180x60x60 cm. They poured 7 9liter bags of aquasoil into it and laid an Iwaguni style scape using large Manten stones. 
There are still some very large impressive manten stones in the shop around 10-15 or so pounds a piece for anyone with $$$.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just realized that the front page tank is somewhat interactive. If you point the mouse at the fish, they will actually skitter The water also moves. Very cool


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow their site is very impressive! Thanks for letting us know I've been checking back...I would love to go visit, San Fran is such a great place I miss it was there in September.


----------



## pennjones (Jun 4, 2006)

Why does it say "coming soon..." when i click on both of those links?

Is everyone else doing something I'm not?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Same here, getting the coming soon as well. Figured I'd call and see whats up, the machine answered. I know it was there yesterday.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Tuesday the store is closed


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm sure they're just working out some bugs. Or ooooh... maybe they're putting up the plant section.....


----------

